# Science Moves to Protect Frogs From Extinction



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Found this it is pretty interesting. Cool looking frog. 


Science Moves to Protect Frogs From Extinction : EcoWorldly


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, they are gorgeous, we really need more captive breeding of these guys, before Chytrid takes them out.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

There is plenty of captive breeding of zeteki, just not enough institutions to keep all the offspring! Once you get them breeding they seem to be highly prolific, the biggest issue with raising them is feeding the froglets as they are MUCH smaller than most dendrobate froglets.


----------

